# My poor horse :( serious small red worm infestation!



## alfirules (17 May 2008)

I am having a bit of a nightmare really with my new horse who i have only owned 2 months. so far we have had lameness issues and problems with pinching shoes. Now he's sound as a pound, he's now covered in ringworm and infested with small redworm that i cannot get rid of.

I wormed him with equimax when i bought him, then a couple of weeks ago i noticed small redworm in his very cow pat like poo's. I instantly wormed him with eqvalan duo, and now 2 weeks on his droppings are full of redworm 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 . i am so upset and have been on phone to loads of worm experts today and vet is being called first thing Monday. I am told that redworm is very damaging to the horses organs and horses suffer from colic attacks, weight loss, poor growth and death. 

poor boy, he looks so well considering, he has put on loads of condition and weight since i got him and he looks happy in himself. I was wondering why he wasn't fat though, as i am still pumping lots of food into him and he's on good lush grass. 

Its just been one thing after the next with this horse, poor thing. 

Any words of encouragement or recommendations on wormers? Although it sounds like i am going to need a prescribed wormer to rid of them!


----------



## brighteyes (17 May 2008)

Well, Panacur Guard, but as you have already whacked him twice for redworms I'd hang fire til the vet has been and perhaps in the meantime get a worm count done?  As long as there's no egg suppression from the wormers it may give you a clue?  I have my fingers crossed.  Be careful with his diet and watch him closely for signs of colic.


----------



## henryhorn (17 May 2008)

From our experience worming for redworm is best done five days apart, which is why panacur was so effective initially. 
The first worms emerge from the lumen after worming, but the remainder don't follow until approx five or six days later from the stomach wall. They then remian to start the breeding cycle all over again.
I would of course follow your vet's advice but unless the horse is resistant to panacur guard a five day course at the dose recommended by your vet (usually more than on the bottle) should make a difference. 
Rumour has it hefty doses of garlic given for a few months also helps horses like this one, so perhaps try that afterwards?
Ringworm takes some eliminating, you just have to keep washing the horse and his stuff for a couple of weeks to be sure.
I would put this horse on a good supplement , something like equi-Gex from Science with Nature. It's an immune system booster as this horse must have a deficiency to get so low.
Once you sort the worms and ringworm the grass and sunshine should make a massive difference, good luck.


----------



## nicelittle (17 May 2008)

Hi,
I had a horse on loan with this problem. It took weeks to figure out what was wrong, so you are lucky to know right away. 
It took two vets and a lot of blood tests to prove it, and in the meantime I thought she was going to die. 
In the end she was given Panacur Equine Gaurd, a 5 day course, which worked, and she slowly recovered, although my vet's advice was to worm her more frequently after recovery. She did take a long time to get back to normal though, and had a very 'flat' summer afterwards as she got her condition back. 
Don't give up hope, I am sure you will conquer the worms! Hopefully you will keep us all posted with his progress.


----------



## alfirules (17 May 2008)

sent of poo sample earlier today, and vet is being called first thing monday. its so sad, i hope they dont do too much damage.


----------



## alfirules (17 May 2008)

thanks Henry Horn, horse is also being treated for ringworm with imaveral (sp). i was considering something to boost his immune system, he must be quite weak. he is an ex polo pony, and around us polo ponies are chucked out in the field with a herd of 30 odd with no grass, so i expect thats where he picked this all up from cos redworm hibernates until spring so i've read and ringworm can take weeks to show up on the horse.


----------



## zigzag (17 May 2008)

Also consider she might be anaemic, so may need some iron

Hope she gets better soon x


----------



## vennessa (17 May 2008)

For redworm you need panacur guard or equest. Useing other wormers kills the adult lava but not the encysted lava. Useing a wormer that does not kill the encysted lava causes the encysted ones to come out on mass causing massive internal damage.
 You have wormed him well for tapeworm! This is a very serious matter and is good that your vet is comeing out. Blood tests will also be able to tell you some of the damage caused.
 In such a sick horse - the amount of redworm - panacur guard is the gentlest way.


----------



## carthorse (18 May 2008)

We had a problem with an old horse that had always been wormed regularly with ivermectin. We contacted the wormer manufacture but they were not interested and just said there was no resistance to their product. We had to worm every three weeks and have worm counts done before each treatment.
Hope he is ok at least he has a great owner in you


----------



## Nudibranch (18 May 2008)

I might be wrong but I THINK Equest Pramox is good for all stages of redworm. Hope you get it sorted


----------



## the watcher (18 May 2008)

Pramox is effective, but might be a bit to brutal for a horse already in poor condition and induce colic.


----------



## vennessa (19 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I might be wrong but I THINK Equest Pramox is good for all stages of redworm. Hope you get it sorted 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
 Yes equest paramox does do all stages i just put equest. Paramox does all worms but as Mother Hen said if the horse is so bad it could make it ill. Paramox is for healthy horses.


----------

